# Started spraying tonight ...



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Time for the clear coat ... More
To come tomorrow if I don't F it up . Well if crown don't F it up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newbie (Nov 18, 2011)

Looks good so far lol


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

looking good! that brute is sexy!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow can't wait to see finished product


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

:rockn: Lookin great bud


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't know what to think of this combo so give me yalls opinions .... Too much orange or leave it ?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

looks good. leave it



"The ride says it all"


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

well are the plastics going to be silver as it looks in the pics......if so then leave it orange...and btw are you using a automotive paint with flex additive or a rattle can.....and what brand....


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

DuPont. Base/clear . No cheap stuff here Lol. The body will be silver . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

If all of the body will be silver then I say leave the orange. I think once it is all put together it is gonna look killer!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^i agree. Silver/orange combo will be awesome!

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah i agree with filthy i think this color scheme will look killer and def one of a kind


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

3 hours of my life I'll never get back lol.
What a friggin PITA this was to mask, spray , and remove the tape without damaging the new paint 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Only the 3rd one I've ever seen. Made-in-tx had his done in florescent orange, I remember you had some lettering painted, and now these.....lookin sharp

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

big swole looking good .. you gotta have a 2 colors .


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I painted the "Kawasaki" on my front bumber black and it was a PITA. And even that one was much bigger lettering than yours so I can imagine how bad those were. Lookin' great though, can't wait to see it all together. Keep it up and keep the pics comin'


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Hope this doesn't clash color wise but they are painted and there to stay lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm getting jealous now.....stop!

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

It was a great idea ! Just hope the different color and graphics turn out well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTBruterider (Jul 23, 2010)

It's looking great, you're doing an awesome job!


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

The last of it is painted . I'd rather paint an airplane than paint another flimsy arse 4 wheeler body. For those who want to try it, it's all done by hand , no D.A orbital or anything. Too many curves to use the same tools you would on a car. And then atop of that it was like painting two bodies , I did the inside of all the panels as well. Double PITA!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Dang man that looks clean with the matching headlight buckets

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

thats lookin pretty sweet!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

now im anxious to see it finished but i know perfection takes time.......


----------



## BFsmiley (Jun 1, 2012)

when you gonna do mine bro . that is bad ***


----------



## CTBruterider (Jul 23, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> Dang man that looks clean with the matching headlight buckets


:agreed: Yeah that's definitely unique looking...


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

2 words "TRAILER QUEEN " lol.. looks good big swole browland


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

walker said:


> 2 words "TRAILER QUEEN " lol.. looks good big swole browland


grrrrrr i just cant win :33: 

for real thou thanks guys, I hope to have it all finished soon. Still A lot to do but it will come around quick.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

browland said:


> grrrrrr i just cant win :33:
> 
> for real thou thanks guys, I hope to have it all finished soon. Still A lot to do but it will come around quick.


lol..


----------



## kICKMUD2012 (Jul 18, 2012)

*Original color*

Just curious but was the original color silver or did you completely change it? I have a 07 650 in the camo pattern and would love to make it all black.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Started like this ..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

So I painted both sides of the plastics .. Not fun 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kICKMUD2012 (Jul 18, 2012)

*A lot of work*

The original color looked great with the orange but i'm sure the silver with orange will look much better. Did you apply several coats? I just got my Brute a couple months ago and i'm dying to do some mods but I want to change the color first. Awesome job on the paint bro!!


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Looking good; can't wait to see the whole thing done. Don't forget to change yer signature pic


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

kICKMUD2012 said:


> The original color looked great with the orange but i'm sure the silver with orange will look much better. Did you apply several coats? I just got my Brute a couple months ago and i'm dying to do some mods but I want to change the color first. Awesome job on the paint bro!!


Thanks bud  Green was cool but I wanted a change. I hope it looks better when complete. And yes there is plenty of paint, it's a three stage, so it's base, mid, and clear coat. Mid coat is the effect or pearl that makes it has different color in sunlight. I would totally buy a new body if I had to do it over again lol . R


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Lonewolfe said:


> Looking good; can't wait to see the whole thing done. Don't forget to change yer signature pic


Thank ya sir !


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Coming along now ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Silver & orange looks great together.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Most people would have if they only wanted the galaxy silver , I like the 3 stage paint colors, the purple pearl gives it a really nice look, and then not to mention I have about half the cost of buying new painted plastics in paint . So it kinda worked out in my situation for cost effectiveness and overall look 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Trying to copy me lol

















On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

JLOWERY said:


> So you did a 3 stage paint job for under $600. I seriously doubt that. It cost $675 to paint my tank on my GSXR and all but $75 was materials.


Believe it - 

I have a body shop account with DuPont , which saves a ton of money. Your tank paint may have cost you 600 but it wouldn't me  So far from the s-rad days up to 2012 Suzuki has not used a candy color on any gsxr 1000 or gsx1300r so that's far fetched even at walk in customer price but whatever. Now if you bought 2 or 3 quarts of color and 2 quarts of clear I can see it costing that cost , but that would paint 3 of those small bikes. I painted this busa for right under 800 , and it has 4 coats of clear .... Suzuki vigor blue 3 stage









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

speedman said:


> Trying to copy me lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha ! Yep just without that brand lift ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

RYAN. said:


> It looks sharp and maybe the cc will hold up some will some wont im gonna end up shooting some SPI clear (company out of GA makes it) on mine
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


The clear is the best I have had the pleasure of spraying. Hyper cure is the shiznit. Spray it and in 15 minutes can color sand and polish. Way better than ppg any day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

browland- the bike looks sharp...cant wait to see it all together..


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

blue beast said:


> browland- the bike looks sharp...cant wait to see it all together..


thanks bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Ok guys, easy. Let's clean things up a bit, remember it is a family forum here. Back on topic. Bike looks great and can't wait to see it all finished.


----------



## Derek rhodes (Feb 3, 2012)

It does look awesome


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Lol ye man might want to see about getting this on edited. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

We will see when p reads this probably give a warning, the only time I painted my bike was when I owned a banshee and it had white plastics I just spray paints them with krylon I think it's spelled like that. And it actually came out looking good, wasnt to shiny which I liked it.


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Looks Fantastic Browland. Lovin that silver and orange Combo. You gonna have a radiator shield cut for it? 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

......... That's all I'm gonna say. Y'all know better. Both of you. 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> ......... That's all I'm gonna say. Y'all know better. Both of you.
> 
> 
> Posted via TapaTalk.



agreed sir!!!


browland what you doing with the rad?


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

speedman said:


> agreed sir!!!
> 
> 
> browland what you doing with the rad?


Not quite sure what I'm going to do with the rad yet. I really want to put it back it the stock location. It's such a pita havin it on the rack . I'm probably going to leave it in the HL relo set up for now . Idk , stumped on that at this point


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newbie (Nov 18, 2011)

They just look so good when they have a big lift rad relocate and snorkels it just SCREAMS mean. Lookin good btw


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

What primer did you use on the plastic? I finally have some time lined up to paint mine. And did you heat treat your plastic or is it even necessary? I was thinking of using house of kolor, any input?


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

mossyoak54 said:


> What primer did you use on the plastic? I finally have some time lined up to paint mine. And did you heat treat your plastic or is it even necessary? I was thinking of using house of kolor, any input?


i used Nason select 2k primer. I didnt do any type heat treat. the best way i found to prep was to get a box of red scotch bright pads and a couple tubes of SEM scuff and clean 38338 is the part number. It works great on plastics. I tell ya what its a heck of a job so be prepared. I wet sanded for at least two days. If you arent planning to do both sides of the plastics it may not be to bad. HOK is good stuff. Cant go wrong there. I used DuPont chroma base 3 stage , Base , mid , and clear. The chroma Clear muti-mix snap dry clear is awesome if you arent spraying in a booth, with it drying so fast you dont have to worry so much about dust settling right after you spray and even if some trash does get on a panel you can be color sanding and polishing in an hour. I got lucky and had rain when i was spraying so I didnt have any issues with dust or trash in the air. PPG makes a good paint as well that is a little cheaper than DuPont. Sherwin Williams is junk IMO, its cheap to buy even without body shop pricing. But I have ran into fish eye problems almost every time I have used it.


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks sick with the silver and orange!!!! I do think the headlight buckets painted to match really makes the front end perfect looking. Great job bro!


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

like the sticker on the left front fender


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

browland said:


> i used Nason select 2k primer. I didnt do any type heat treat. the best way i found to prep was to get a box of red scotch bright pads and a couple tubes of SEM scuff and clean 38338 is the part number. It works great on plastics. I tell ya what its a heck of a job so be prepared. I wet sanded for at least two days. If you arent planning to do both sides of the plastics it may not be to bad. HOK is good stuff. Cant go wrong there. I used DuPont chroma base 3 stage , Base , mid , and clear. The chroma Clear muti-mix snap dry clear is awesome if you arent spraying in a booth, with it drying so fast you dont have to worry so much about dust settling right after you spray and even if some trash does get on a panel you can be color sanding and polishing in an hour. I got lucky and had rain when i was spraying so I didnt have any issues with dust or trash in the air. PPG makes a good paint as well that is a little cheaper than DuPont. Sherwin Williams is junk IMO, its cheap to buy even without body shop pricing. But I have ran into fish eye problems almost every time I have used it.


Thanks man. I'm going to give it a try. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes I am digging the decal on the fender also is that metal riveted or just a vinyl sticker and where did you get it 

the wetter the better


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> Yes I am digging the decal on the fender also is that metal riveted or just a vinyl sticker and where did you get it
> 
> the wetter the better


Abs plastic, it's riveted on just like the warning placard. eBay has that and several others to choose from. Search brute force and you should be able to find it pretty quick .


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks real good!

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I searched eBay and had no luck I suck at finding crap BTW filthy stuff finally getting put to use 

the wetter the better


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> I searched eBay and had no luck I suck at finding crap BTW filthy stuff finally getting put to use
> 
> the wetter the better


I'll look it up here shortly and posts link . Yep that stereo set up gonna jam I hope ,thanks again filthy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^@ tonka, i dont even remember what your talking about lmao

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

google HardLooks atv and you'll find plenty of the Placard covers


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

browland said:


> I'll look it up here shortly and posts link . Yep that stereo set up gonna jam I hope ,thanks again filthy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No prob, .....and I finally figured out what tonka was referring too lol, went right over my head, just been too busy to really pay attention

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> I searched eBay and had no luck I suck at finding crap BTW filthy stuff finally getting put to use
> 
> the wetter the better


dont feel bad , I cant find it on ebay anymore either but this is all the info on it with the guys email Seller's ID:
customtags1999Seller's Email:
[email protected] 
item #280857168705
Kawasaki KFX 450 700 Brute Force 650 750 Warning tag


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Almost complete 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks so sik....I want to say one thing to ya and see what ya think......you got plenty of silver and orange correct now what if you paint the speaker covers that green and put some green mesh behind the rad cover......me personally I think would set it off amazing.....other then that superb job 

the wetter the better


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Lookin Sha-Nasty. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It's Legend................. 


Wait for it





Derry!!!!!!!

:rockn:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Lookin sick Brian. Might I add, my stuff looks good all put together 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Nate_1503 (Jan 17, 2012)

Looks amazing now I wouldn't want to put it in the mud or trail though... If you put that radiator down off the rack let me know I been considering racking mine since plastics are all still off


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

so whens it's 1st car and bike show ..lol


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

i been thinking of putting radiator down a little cause ive seen a couple lifted bikes with out them and they look nice with just snorkels


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Smooth looking Brute. Congrats


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

So how's she holding up?

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

RYAN. said:


> So how's she holding up?
> 
> 2010 mud pro
> 31 laws HL wheels
> ...


Not a problem one !! I'm happy with the turnout. My little boy did some damage with the lace locks on his boots but I polished it out . I took it to mudaholics and was pretty much a fool on it, still no cracks webs or chipping.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

browland said:


> Not a problem one !! I'm happy with the turnout. My little boy did some damage with the lace locks on his boots but I polished it out . I took it to mudaholics and was pretty much a fool on it, still no cracks webs or chipping.


^i can vouch for that, the ole silver bullet spent more time trying to ride you than you riding it lmao. It looks just as sharp in person as does in every pic I've seen.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Dirty30s (Nov 14, 2012)

The Brute looks amzing mr good job


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> ^i can vouch for that, the ole silver bullet spent more time trying to ride you than you riding it lmao. It looks just as sharp in person as does in every pic I've seen.
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


Thank ya sir  maybe one day next year I'll have another one finished to show off


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Dirty30s said:


> The Brute looks amzing mr good job


And thank you sir ! Lots of time spent on that paint job.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm gonna shoot my mud pro thinking of just a scuff and spray seeings how the plastics are painted from the factory and in good shape but haven't decided yet probably just go with cheaper single stage and if it will hold up ill shoot some bc/cc the next round

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

RYAN. said:


> I'm gonna shoot my mud pro thinking of just a scuff and spray seeings how the plastics are painted from the factory and in good shape but haven't decided yet probably just go with cheaper single stage and if it will hold up ill shoot some bc/cc the next round
> 
> 2010 mud pro
> 31 laws HL wheels
> ...


Make sure you use a flex additive with that single stage , I'm guessing acrylic enamel is what you will use. I don't think that paint will be as forgiving either. It gets too hard to be on plastic for my liking . If you need help holla at me


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Yes ae is what I'm gonna shoot and def gotta have some flex additive, think I should mist some adhesion promoter on before first coat just to be on the safe side?

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Hell no ! Don't use anything out of a spray can. If anything I would use a sealer then prime then top coat. I have tried using adhesion promoter many years ago, it was a nightmare with fish eyes . I spent a couple weeks wet sanding my body . Both sides . I used a high build primer then a 3 stage finish. I had 0 issues with paint adhesion . In fact I don't even use a flex add in my clear. The DuPont stuff is flexible enough as it is . At least the hyper cure that I use . I haven't sprayed ae in probably 10 years . I'm sure it has evolved like the multi stage . I remember it being absolute hel'l to color sand and polish if trash settled in the paint.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

What kinda gun you shoot with....

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

browland said:


> Hell no ! Don't use anything out of a spray can. If anything I would use a sealer then prime then top coat. I have tried using adhesion promoter many years ago, it was a nightmare with fish eyes . I spent a couple weeks wet sanding my body . Both sides . I used a high build primer then a 3 stage finish. I had 0 issues with paint adhesion . In fact I don't even use a flex add in my clear. The DuPont stuff is flexible enough as it is . At least the hyper cure that I use . I haven't sprayed ae in probably 10 years . I'm sure it has evolved like the multi stage . I remember it being absolute hel'l to color sand and polish if trash settled in the paint.


LOL I've use bulldog under AE on my personal jet ski and it did fine but I did use Nason 2K first instead of topcoat

How much for a quart kit of that hyper cure

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

RYAN. said:


> What kinda gun you shoot with....
> 
> 2010 mud pro
> 31 laws HL wheels
> ...


High end finishes I use binks and DeVilbiss


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

devilbiss Plus? I pictured you as a SATA or Iwata kinda guy 

I gotta Astro EVo (actually two use one for primer) a little slower than a complaint gun or HVLP but don't use much air and less waste from overspray 

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Lol , I have been using the same guns for many years. I think when I bought the two top coat guns they were over 600$ a piece . So I made sure to take care of them. So far they haven't given me any trouble. I wouldn't mind buying a new one but nowadays I don't paint to make extra money for food college or kids . Its more of a hobby level now. I very seldom take in paint and body work. It's a good side job but the couple grand it brings isn't worth the labor to me anymore ,


----------



## chevyon52 (Jun 20, 2009)

looks great


----------



## btipsword1 (Jan 30, 2012)

binks? jeezy petes you're behind the times! get a sata4000 like the rest of us! haha just kidding, bike looks really good man, just curious though, how does that clear hold up to branches etc... I would think it would leave a lot more scuffs that just black plastic...? just curious, wouldn't mind goin this route with mine.. don't know what clear to use though.. ceramic is tough as hale! but way too hard... and expensive, maybe some 893.... any thoughts?


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

RYAN. said:


> LOL I've use bulldog under AE on my personal jet ski and it did fine but I did use Nason 2K first instead of topcoat
> 
> How much for a quart kit of that hyper cure
> 
> ...


I think I give 45 or so with activator on my body shop account. I believe its 110 walk in customer. Even if I had to pay full price I would use it just for the fact in 15 minutes I can be color sanding and polishing if I needed.

---------- Post added at 10:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 PM ----------



btipsword1 said:


> binks? jeezy petes you're behind the times! get a sata4000 like the rest of us! haha just kidding, bike looks really good man, just curious though, how does that clear hold up to branches etc... I would think it would leave a lot more scuffs that just black plastic...? just curious, wouldn't mind goin this route with mine.. don't know what clear to use though.. ceramic is tough as hale! but way too hard... and expensive, maybe some 893.... any thoughts?


Thats a really tough clear, it doesnt chip easily, I think becuase its so flexible. I ran thru the woods a few weekends at my farm, off the trails thru everything I could squeeze thru, I could see a few places that were obvious branch marks but when I washed it and dried it off it was not noticeable. I have since taken the clay to it and used a decent wax after that, went to mudaholics and managed to not scratch it there. And I was actin a fool when I was there, ask filthy and walker lol. IMO you cant go wrong with that paint. I have been spraying cars with it for years,

As far as the paint guns go, when mine starts showing its age or I mess up and let the paint cure in the cup Ill be buying what ever is latest and greatest. The equipment I have now saved my arse from the poor house while in college for 5 years and kept my lazy hooker of a wife at the time able to do what ever she wanted lol. If I wasnt at school or sleeping I was painting, I dont miss any of it to be honest. You people definetly earn your money in paint and body. I gotta admit thou im kinda jealous that painters now just paint, bodymen do body work, the rest clean and tape. I was at a few shops in the late 90's including Cadillac and when a job was assigned , you started it and worked it all the way untill finish.


----------



## btipsword1 (Jan 30, 2012)

browland said:


> Thats a really tough clear, it doesnt chip easily, I think becuase its so flexible. I ran thru the woods a few weekends at my farm, off the trails thru everything I could squeeze thru, I could see a few places that were obvious branch marks but when I washed it and dried it off it was not noticeable. I have since taken the clay to it and used a decent wax after that, went to mudaholics and managed to not scratch it there. And I was actin a fool when I was there, ask filthy and walker lol. IMO you cant go wrong with that paint. I have been spraying cars with it for years,
> 
> As far as the paint guns go, when mine starts showing its age or I mess up and let the paint cure in the cup Ill be buying what ever is latest and greatest. The equipment I have now saved my arse from the poor house while in college for 5 years and kept my lazy hooker of a wife at the time able to do what ever she wanted lol. If I wasnt at school or sleeping I was painting, I dont miss any of it to be honest. You people definetly earn your money in paint and body. I gotta admit thou im kinda jealous that painters now just paint, bodymen do body work, the rest clean and tape. I was at a few shops in the late 90's including Cadillac and when a job was assigned , you started it and worked it all the way untill finish.


HaHa agreed on the earning the money part. The shop I work in is a little different, but pretty similar to what you said. As a painter I prep tape spray and buff, but there are two of us, doing basically the same thing.. I have to say though, getting pretty burnt out on it, been buried in parts for a week straight, they just keep piling up too.. Honestly been thinking about PDR or some sort of electrician work as of lately, cars are just no fun to work on at all what so ever!


----------



## Corn likker (Sep 26, 2012)

btipsword1 said:


> HaHa agreed on the earning the money part. The shop I work in is a little different, but pretty similar to what you said. As a painter I prep tape spray and buff, but there are two of us, doing basically the same thing.. I have to say though, getting pretty burnt out on it, been buried in parts for a week straight, they just keep piling up too.. Honestly been thinking about PDR or some sort of electrician work as of lately, cars are just no fun to work on at all what so ever!


Hey man I do the pdr been doing it for 12 years now my old man been doing it for 23. It's a good career if you can get hooked up with people you can trust an will keep ya busy. If you got any questions holler at me


----------



## mud PRO 700* (Nov 30, 2012)

WOW! Great looking Brute! Great work!


----------



## btipsword1 (Jan 30, 2012)

Corn likker said:


> Hey man I do the pdr been doing it for 12 years now my old man been doing it for 23. It's a good career if you can get hooked up with people you can trust an will keep ya busy. If you got any questions holler at me


not to thread jack, but what did you start out with? I saw an 8 piece set on the snap on truck for somewhere around $400... was considering it, but have no idea if this is a good deal or if any brand will do.. out of my element when we're talking PDR


----------



## Corn likker (Sep 26, 2012)

Send me your email and ill send ya some links where I get mine from you can get a good set for around a grand including the light


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Man PDR Is for people with more patience than me. I wasted a week and GMs money taking classes for that. I can do it if I really focus and take my time. But I hate it. And FYI a lot of my PDR rods are solid stock bent and rounded on the end. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

I was out of the business a couple years before that became a big hit. Been several times I wished I had the tools to at least try it after some of the crap that has happened to my previous trucks and cars


----------



## Corn likker (Sep 26, 2012)

mossyoak54 said:


> Man PDR Is for people with more patience than me. I wasted a week and GMs money taking classes for that. I can do it if I really focus and take my time. But I hate it. And FYI a lot of my PDR rods are solid stock bent and rounded on the end.
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.


 My youngest son has autism so the patience I learned real quick. We got a regular door dent route in Knoxville with 19 dealers plus the auto auction that we weekly then in the summer months I go chase the hail for the quick big bucks 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

It's big money. Even here at the plant. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Corn likker (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah we trained four of the employes at the vw plant in Chattanooga


----------



## Mudder02 (Aug 9, 2011)

That looks AWesome Browland!! in process of painting mine now and it looks nowhere near that good! Great job and choice of color


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Corn likker said:


> Yeah we trained four of the employes at the vw plant in Chattanooga


Are you a contract worker? I work for GM in spring hill. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## joshwyle (Jul 25, 2011)

that is 1 sweeeett brute!! im plannning on doing mine soon. course ill hav my bro do the painting but ill do all the sanding. hes the painter in the family. i hav a question tho, how much of the clear do i need to get to use as many coats as u did? course that will probably be the only high dollar stuff ill use. as far as the paint goes ill probably use nasons. will i need a flex additive for the paint? i know u said the clear didnt need it. thanks. and again sweet bike!!!


----------



## joshwyle (Jul 25, 2011)

bump


----------



## Corn likker (Sep 26, 2012)

mossyoak54 said:


> Are you a contract worker? I work for GM in spring hill.
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.


Yes we do a lot of contract work with some manufactures. Most of our work is retail and insurance we have contracts with farmers, State Farm all state an a few more. We travel the all over got two guy working in Melbourne Australia and Italy


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

joshwyle said:


> that is 1 sweeeett brute!! im plannning on doing mine soon. course ill hav my bro do the painting but ill do all the sanding. hes the painter in the family. i hav a question tho, how much of the clear do i need to get to use as many coats as u did? course that will probably be the only high dollar stuff ill use. as far as the paint goes ill probably use nasons. will i need a flex additive for the paint? i know u said the clear didnt need it. thanks. and again sweet bike!!!


You can use a flex add if you want , it won't hurt a thing. I just stopped using it years ago when I switched to that hyper cure clear. I don't see a need for it. I do the same on the metric bikes I paint. I sprayed the inside of the plastics as well as the outside and I think 2.5-3 quarts took care of it. Would have been less but I decided to spray over the decals so they wouldn't peel over time so I had to scuff it and clear a second time


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Corn likker said:


> Yes we do a lot of contract work with some manufactures. Most of our work is retail and insurance we have contracts with farmers, State Farm all state an a few more. We travel the all over got two guy working in Melbourne Australia and Italy


Would love to live in Australia...


----------



## joshwyle (Jul 25, 2011)

how do u think a cheaper clear with aflex additive would hold up. i want it done right but would like to keep the cost down as much as possible considering i do beat the crap out of it. thanks


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Depends on what your calling cheaper clear

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit


----------



## joshwyle (Jul 25, 2011)

cheaper than 45 dollars or 110 dollars a quart


----------



## Takeum (Sep 18, 2012)

Wow Brian,,, looks outstanding my friend! Wish I had your talent... ows your daughters wheeler coming btw? I bet she's wanting hers painted next ,,lol


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Takeum said:


> Wow Brian,,, looks outstanding my friend! Wish I had your talent... ows your daughters wheeler coming btw? I bet she's wanting hers painted next ,,lol


Thanks bud, hers is ready to ride . Collecting Cobb webs now more than anything. She's too busy with her social life it seems to ride these days.


----------

